# Cost of Bags



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

What do you guys pay for 50lbs of ice melt? i can get it for $8.25 per bag after tax. Is this pretty seasonable?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

foggyjr5 said:


> What do you guys pay for 50lbs of ice melt? i can get it for $8.25 per bag after tax. Is this pretty seasonable?


 Foggy are you talking about rock salt or a mixture of rock salt? Here in Michigan you can get 50# bags of rock salt at Home Depot for $2.98 a bag. Ice melt is $6.78 at Sams Club.

Regards Mike


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

for rock salt we pay 80# 5.10 a bag(if full pallet)
calcium chloride is 13.30 a bag 94-97 %(per pallet)
bulk we pay 65.00 a ton loaded

try looking for wholesalers


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I buy Halite by the pallet for: 
80#ers - $5.65/bag
50#ers - $3.75/bag


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm to old to be slingin 80 pounders around.


$3.85 a bag at Home Depot for 50# ice melt. Is rock salt basicly in the yellow bags.

$3.35 a bag at lesko supplies in Crystal Lake.


Are you talking about the white pellets maybe that is lawn friendly? 

$8 something a bag seems kinda high.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

REAPER said:


> I'm to old to be slingin 80 pounders around.


You're younger than me. Just giving you a hard time - actually I use a front end loader. Where I buy them loads them on the truck. Then I use the loader to unload them.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Just Bought 10 bags today. The temp was 35 most of the day here and everything is wet. 
There calling for cold tonight and snow showers this weekend!:bluebounc 
IceMelt @ $6.47 per #50 bag at WallyWorld (Wal-Mart) $68.58 out the door
The 500 Lbs tween the rear wheels and tailgate helps too!


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

Is ice-melt just Rock Salt, or is it a mix ?


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Mixture*

Yes, it is a calcium chloride mixture 94-97% mixture


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

REAPER said:


> I'm to old to be slingin 80 pounders around.
> 
> $3.85 a bag at Home Depot for 50# ice melt. Is rock salt basicly in the yellow bags.
> 
> ...


Thats funny ,hell im 30 and kills me too, but my guys look at it as every 2 bags is one less trip..youngenspayup 
Try giving springsoft a call in Barrington they are usually less than everyone else they sell bagged only 50 and 80 #. 80 # =$5.10 so 50# should be alot less..


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Rock Salt*

I can get a 50 pound bag for 3 something of straight rock salt


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Barrington is to out of the way. I saw a supply place on Rt14 between Cary and Crystal Lake next to the Hollows. They have a sign out front. I read 65$ a ton bulk and by the time I read bags I was past it. I have that Wendys in Cary on 14 so I will be see'ing it again. This time will make sure I pay attention.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

REAPER said:


> Barrington is to out of the way. I saw a supply place on Rt14 between Cary and Crystal Lake next to the Hollows. They have a sign out front. I read 65$ a ton bulk and by the time I read bags I was past it. I have that Wendys in Cary on 14 so I will be see'ing it again. This time will make sure I pay attention.


I can give you their pricing 
50# bags are 4.60 each or 4.20 each if you take a whole a pallet(either 25 or 50 per pallet

bulk is 65.15 during normal hours 7am-3:30pm m-f
or 71.15 after hours which are now 4:30-7:00 am m-f and weekends

Lowe Enterprises

for me i save alot of money just going to barrington for bagged salt /we do buy our bulk either from Lowe or a place in Dundee

Barrington is 162.95 out the door for 80#=30 bags =2400lbs.
lowe is 50 -50#=2500lbs. =210.00 plus tax =223.65 after tax

*thats a savings of 52.30 if adding up the weight the same -2500lbs*and thats per pallet imagine after a whole season...


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Foggy are you talking about rock salt or a mixture of rock salt? Here in Michigan you can get 50# bags of rock salt at Home Depot for $2.98 a bag. Ice melt is $6.78 at Sams Club.
> 
> Regards Mike


Home depot is where I get my bags! Those 50lbs are a lot nicer than the 80lbs ones! Plus you can buy 10% off coupons on ebay. So buy 2 pallets at once with one of the coupons and you'll save about $30


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

That is a huge savings.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

This is what we are selling for. Mind you these rates are 15% higher than what we pay.

Landscapers Choice w/ CMA- 50lbs- $9.55 (full pallet)
2000lb super sacs- $360.00
40lb pails with scoops- $17.50

Avalanche- 50lbs- $8.25 (full pallet)

Lava Melt (Calcium Chloride Pellets Blend w/ CMA)- 50lbs- $10.60 (full pallet)

Rock Salt-
50lbs $3.65 (full pallet)
80lbs $5.00 (full pallet)
50lbs $4.20 (individual bags)
80lbs $5.95 (individual bags)

Bulk Rock Salt w/ Anticlumping Agent- $64.00/ton
Bulk Rock Salt w/ "" and Liquid Magic- $88.00/ton
Bulk Rock Salt/ Road Sand Mix (2:1) - $70.00/ton


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I buy IceAttack, which is the calcium chloride combo, for $8.25 per bag(by pallet) from my local landscape supply company.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Halite by the pallet 50#ers - $3.00/bag 49 bags on the skid. Ccould drive 50 miles and save 25 cents a bag, but ain't worth it.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Boy, I wish we could get bagged (50 pounders) for that up here.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner said:


> Boy, I wish we could get bagged (50 pounders) for that up here.


Runner Home Depot should match the price that we pay at the HD down here in White lake MI

Regards Mike


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I thought they would. When we discussed this earlier, I got kind of fired up about it, but when I called, they said they couldn't because it was a "different market", whatever the heck that's supposed to mean. The girl had put me on hold and spoke to a manager, and she was the one who told me this. Maybe neither ONE of them knew what they were talking about. Now, if I could get something in writing on this, (like a copy of a reciept from down there) then I'm even more sure they would do it, because I think then I could just take that to Lowe's and they would BEAT that price by 10%. Maybe I'll go in tomorrow and speak to someone personally. It sure seems like you're right...they SHOULD match the price. It makes no sense.And by the way,...thank you very much for the info and help. Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner said:


> I thought they would. When we discussed this earlier, I got kind of fired up about it, but when I called, they said they couldn't because it was a "different market", whatever the heck that's supposed to mean. The girl had put me on hold and spoke to a manager, and she was the one who told me this. Maybe neither ONE of them knew what they were talking about. Now, if I could get something in writing on this, (like a copy of a receipt from down there) then I'm even more sure they would do it, because I think then I could just take that to Lowe's and they would BEAT that price by 10%. Maybe I'll go in tomorrow and speak to someone personally. It sure seems like you're right...they SHOULD match the price. It makes no sense.And by the way,...thank you very much for the info and help. Have a very Merry Christmas!


Runner I could scan and email you a copy of a receipt if it would help. Seems to be they would just call the White lake store for you. I know Lowes matched a price for me for 1/2 OSB last year. It was alot cheaper in Flint than down here and I had just bought like 50 sheet's down here, took my receipt in and they called the Flint store and matched the price.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I doubt they would do it. Majority of the cost is shipping....


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

HD in our area is over $5.00 per bag and no per skid price even at the commercial desk. Found my best supplier is the good old farmer supply store.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Mike, That would be awesome, and it would SURE be worth the try. If nothing else, I could take it to Lowes, and they would atleast match it. I certainly appreciate that. That is very kind of you.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner said:


> Mike, That would be awesome, and it would SURE be worth the try. If nothing else, I could take it to Lowes, and they would atleast match it. I certainly appreciate that. That is very kind of you.


Runner send me a email and I will get it to you monday am. 
[email protected]

Regards Mike


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Mike, I sent you an e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner said:


> Mike, I sent you an e-mail. Thanks.


Runner no email as of 6:30 am monday

Regards Mike


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

80# 4.95 turn into 16.00 bag 
50# 3.05 turn into 8.00 bag
bulk salt 39.00 ton turns into 145.00 ton
you buy a trailer load (18 skids) save more money .
here bulk is our money maker.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^^????


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*My Prices*

End Ice - Potasium Chloride 6.98 50lb
Calcium Chloride 13.00 50lb
Rock Salt Bulk 35.00 Ton
Bag Rock Salt 3.19 50lb 
Magniesum Chloride 10.00 50lb


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Oh, I fully agree with you there, that bulk salt is THEE way to go for the margin standpoint. HUGE difference. We have a truck that still has a tailgate on it, as it doesn't do a whole lot of salting, but certainly does enough for some small places that helps us out logistically. Actually, we were charging around 11-12 per 50# bag, so even though our cost was a little higher, so was our margin to compensate for it and THEN some. I'll send you another e-mail, Mike. I'll do that right now (12:55). Thanks again.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner said:


> Oh, I fully agree with you there, that bulk salt is THEE way to go for the margin standpoint. HUGE difference. We have a truck that still has a tailgate on it, as it doesn't do a whole lot of salting, but certainly does enough for some small places that helps us out logistically. Actually, we were charging around 11-12 per 50# bag, so even though our cost was a little higher, so was our margin to compensate for it and THEN some. I'll send you another e-mail, Mike. I'll do that right now (12:55). Thanks again.


Runner. got your email,will scan that and send you a email in the next 1/2 hr.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner u have email.

Regards Mike


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Mike, I got it. Thank you very much. I hope this helps.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Runner said:


> Mike, I got it. Thank you very much. I hope this helps.


Hi Runner
Its worth a try, if nothing else you can always make a run down here, only about 35 mins or so down I75. Like I said I know they matched the price on OSB, cause if they didn't I was going to return all 50 shts down here and drive to Flint and buy them. At the time they were like a 2 or 3 dollars more down here than in Flint.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

qualitylawncare said:


> This is what we are selling for. Mind you these rates are 15% higher than what we pay.
> 
> Landscapers Choice w/ CMA- 50lbs- $9.55 (full pallet)
> 2000lb super sacs- $360.00
> ...


Landscaper Choice = 90%+ rock salt w/less than 1 or 2% CMA
Avalanche = 90%+ rock salt
Lava Melt = 90%+ rock salt w/less than 2% CMA

All 3 products sell for less then $8.00 per bag delivered in truckloads. Some as little as $6.00 per bag. They are predominantly rock salt. If you need proof, pm me. Ice melters are my business. We supply the entire east coast with ice melters.

Buy straight calcium chloride for the most bang for your buck. Second mag chloride. Any ice melter that is not 100% cal or mag chloride is 90%+ rock salt. We have the data to prove this statement.

Also, the treated rock salts.........save your money. Buy bulk rock or bagged rock.


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

Wixom or farmington Michigan I can get salt-

50 pound bag - 3 per or 2.31 by the pallet (113.21) 
That is one of the best deals I have seen so far!


----------



## snowguy21 (Dec 31, 2005)

if you have a pick up truck get yourself one ton of #2 rock salt at any gravel yard. i pay 87.00 a ton that equals 23 bags of salt. just use a sheet of plastic let them pour in the salt and cover it. on sunny days uncover it and let it dry.
i also don't need 4 wheel drive much with the weight.


----------

